# 82 Motobecane Grand Touring



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just picked up a Motobecane bike real cheap that has been stored carefully all these years, spattered in what looks like light grease! So, it has no rust or blemishes - beautiful gold/silver with dark purple accented paint and gold brushed in the lug joins. Stronglight 3-ring crank, 6 cog cassette with a handsome Heuret rear derailleur and Suntour AR front. Weinmann pretty much everything else on the bike. Really like the Hutchinson molded handlebar cover, pics when it is cleaned up. 

Probably is not a fancy frame or it would say so right on it, but the bottom bracket has the number 3109 written twice inside of ovals and an odd symbol stamped under the head tube lug that looks like "TCM or BCM" inside a trapezoid. Probably a Vitus 888 frame, which is what the forks are labeled? The Suntour derailleur has a 1982 date code which matches the original owners estimate of the model year.

Have no idea why I got this other than it is in perfect condition under all the grease. As it is I am going to have to tell the wife someone asked me to fix it up for them to keep her from going nutz that I have one more old bike in the house.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sounds very nice... that was one of the first "nice" bikes I ever rode, back in the day.


----------



## Heinz Heizer (Aug 17, 2011)

Tucson_2011 said:


> Have no idea why I got this other than it is in perfect condition under all the grease. As it is I am going to have to tell the wife someone asked me to fix it up for them to keep her from going nutz that I have one more old bike in the house.


We share that problem.

What you probably will find under the grease is this:


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nicely cleaned up now, I can see the guy never rode it - and now I can! I had some old grey Quasar rims with Campy hubs that I always wanted on a bike so I put those tubeless rims on. Will get a ride in later today to see if the centerpull brakes have any stopping power before I look for replacements. Turns out it is an 84 model from some pics I found on the net - here is one pic I found of somebodys Grand Touring, Pics of mine when I get it rolling, but it looks exactly like this except the seat and seat post and like this one - just like new.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*84 Motobecane Grand Touring all cleaned up*

This was a lot of fun putting this like-new bike together with some upgraded parts, really nice to see those pounds drop off too! Dropping the 27" steel wheels for an old set of tubular Quasar FIR rims with Campy hubs and gears did most of the weight loss, but also I think the Seidel quick releases were made of re-bar. Tektro long reach instead of the wobbly Weinman centerpulls along with some carbonfibre-look brake cables, new Shimano A520 pedals, a few other little trim pieces and now it is going for a ride in sunny Tucson. It is a big frame, maybe even larger than 58cm but right now it sits at 24.2 pounds.

I think one day I will wrap the handlebars in Brooks leather, not sure yet about the summer sun on those black rubber Hutchinson's. $ including the bike off from Craigs List from the original owner - $320. Most parts were bought at swap meets over the years or grabbed on a close out deal, the wheels were from 12 years ago and have been looking for the right bike forever. Not at all interested in selling it, it needs to be ridden now by me!


----------

